# Hunter HCC 16 Station Controller - Why Multiple Commons?



## chules (May 11, 2020)

I'm wiring up a Hunter HCC 16 Station Controller and have a question about multiple "Commons." I understand that I need to wire a One Common for the valves and another Common specifically for the sensors to share (flow & rain).

However, I have two ICM Module on my HCC Controller, each for 8 zones and each having a Common. I'm not sure what these module Commons are for? See my notes on the image below? An assistance greatly appreciated - Chules


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I really don't know, maybe someone with one of these types can comment. That being said if you have a multimeter then you can check for continuity between the 'main' common and the other two module commons. I'm guessing they are all the same, connected via circuitry in the box somewhere.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think they are there to make the wiring cleaner. When you use a multistrand wire to each box, each one will have a common. Instead of having to cut one of the strands longer than the rest to reach a common ground, they provide a common in each block.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Also, that way they only have to manufacture one 8 port plus common terminal block, save on costs.


----------



## chules (May 11, 2020)

I ended up wiring one common to the main, one common for sensors and one common for each block. It does make wiring somewhat cleaner. I also noticed that Hunter's flow meter instructions indicate the sensor wires shouldn't come through the house with the other wiring so I punched another hole in my house for the sensors just in case. Thank you for the comments - chules


----------

